# "Contract Warriors" by Fred Rosen



## marlene (23 Aug 2005)

Just finished reading "Contract Warriors" by Fred Rosen and was disappointed. All the information found in the book is easily found on the internet, through company searches, etc. - I guess it's nice to have all the info together in one place but that's about it. No insider information is provided either so if you're looking for good info on this subject as opposed to essentially a rundown of companies operating in Iraq, then I highly recommend Canadian James Davis book on the subject instead.


----------

